# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO ALMENDRA DE SACHA INCHI  500 KG/MES

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Apreciados, tenemos almendra de Sacha Inchi, a razón de S/.31.00 X kg  puesto en Agencia de Lima, puedo proveer 100 kg cada semana o media tonelada por mes. Producto de  calidad A-1. Necesito cerrar un contratro para proveerle todo el tiempo  que quieran y aumento mi producción si desean. Estamos en PUCALPA 
Saludos! 
Atte. 
Fernando Zegarra
Pucallpa- Perú
RPM: *6966195
961036444
993467441
061 579062 fzegarra@zytperu.comTemas similares: Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA. Fundo de sacha inchi - traspaso o vendo Exportadores tengo capacidad para procesar 1000Kg mensuales de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fernando: 
Por allí alguien me pidió hace poco si podía conseguirle semilla de sacha inchi porque el cliente está comprando dicho producto. Me avisas si podrías conseguir, y te aviso si me entero de alguien buscando almendra de sacha inchi. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Ok, perfecto Bruno, dime qué cantidades de semilla te han pedido?. Saludos!
FERNANDO

----------


## Patriciagro

Buen dia, necesitamos comprar Sacha Inchi, 5 tm, escribirnos a ayalaespinoza@yahoo.es.
Gracias.

----------

